# Runny nose, stinky face



## castillofa (Jul 11, 2012)

Okay folks here it is, I have been dealing with a hen that seems to have chronically swollen sinuses, runny nose, bubbly eyes, and the infamous foul  odor.

I have treated with Tylan 50 as follows - 1st round was 3 days of .5 cc in the breast and .5 cc in under the skin in the neck. Day off, then 5 days of the same.

She seemed to have gotten over the issue, which is when I put her back in with the of the flock. That was on Monday this week. Today when I was doing my afternoon rounds, I noticed that she was gapping when she breathed and the swelling was starting again.

I also use VetRx on a regular basis. I know its limitations, but have seen improvement in other birds when it's used as a supplement.

I really want for her to get better, but I am willing to cull her if necessary.

Any and all advise would be appreciated.


----------



## englishchick (Aug 17, 2012)

Hiya,

I know what your going through. My six have caught something similar but without the bubbles in the eyes. I gave Tylan and they did well after two courses. One however became so ill I had to euthanise her. Its a weird infection. Sometimes they are all well and have no issues and the very next day they could be sneezing their heads off. I have noticed that changes in climate dont help. Cold and damp climates seem to irritate the condition. I would isolate her from the rest of your hens as she could well pass it on to them. You know your birds and if you think she is suffering too much it might be kinder to consider culling her. Maybe its worth trying another course of Tylan. It does help but I dont know from personal experience if it completely erradicates the infection but supress's it so they can live comfortably.

Good luck. I really hope she gets well soon!


----------



## toybarons (Nov 14, 2012)

I would have posted pretty much what englishchick posted. Anytime you find a bird showing any signs of a CRD, you should remove it from your flock and quaratine that bird. I'm in Canada. I have two kennels in my home and anytime I have a bird come down with anything, they go into those kennels and are treated. I also use Tylan [powder] which is given in the water. If I do not see any improvement within 3 days or if the bird's condition becomes worse, I will cull. I will also watch my flock to make sure no one else is showing symptoms.

Just also want to add that once you treat for CRD and the bird recovers, it then becomes a carrier of that disease. In times of stress, the bird may shed the virus and can infect other healthy birds. It's fine if you run a closed cooped but if you sell, give away birds you no longer want, or show birds that you knowingly treated, you could unknowingly be passing on a problem to others. Everyone should be bio security aware


----------

